# Prayers needed for my girl Ruby Tuesday



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

She has not been herself since we came home from vacation 10 days ago and with getting the new pup I figured she would be a little standoffish to me so I wasn't worried until I noticed her limping today. 

Some how in the last few days she has gotten a growth on her inner thigh it is about the size of a half of a softball...like a dome. She had a small lump there before that has never changed in size for about a year, it was the size of a dime. Her vet is closed so I will be on the phone with him first thing in the morning. I am so afraid that it is going to be bone cancer. She has fatty tumors here and there but they are usually soft and movable...this is not. I don't even know what to think right now or what to feel besides scared for her. To top things off I though we were going to lose the puppy yesterday...she passed out cold after having her shots and I though she was dead. Thankfully she is okay now, but I don't know how much more stress I can handle this week.

Please pray for her.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts and good vibes to Ruby Tuesday









She is so beautiful


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh baby girl 
thought heading your way


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dimock pack is speeding prayers and good thoughts your way!








Hoping the lump is something easy to fix!








Jess


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh sweet girl - be well for you momma. Hoping that it's nothing too serious. She's a beautiful girl with such soulful eyes. Prayers and good healing thoughts being sent your way...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Prayers for Ruby Tuesday!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Wishing you and Ruby my prayers for peace and good health.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Thoughts and prayers headed your way...please let us know what the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope it's something simple and not the dreaded C word.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Prayers for a good report for Ruby!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers Christy for your dear Ruby.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to Ruby.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Best wishes to Ruby Tuesday


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank You everyone for the prayers. Ruby has an appointment at 3:30pm CST today. She seems to be in a little better spirits today..the power of prayers. I will update everyone as soon as we get home. Sadly if it is that dreaded "C" word with all of her other health problems I know what will need to be done. Her spine problems will not allow a high quality of life if she needs a leg amputation and the kidney and liver problems will not allow us to put her under for extensive surgery. So while I am hoping and praying this is a freak fatty tumor that has become huge in 5-6 days I am also preparing for the worst.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If it is the dreaded C word please consider ESSIAC tea: http://www.caninecancer.com/essiac.html

It's absolutely worth trying.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for that Ruth...unfortunately it states not to give it to pets with kidney disease, or dogs that are prone to kidney stones, or kidney infections. At her last appointment her kidneys had begun the first stages of kidney disease. My poor mama dog. And of course since she is a rescue we don't even know how old she truly is. I got her in June 2000, and she was at least 2 years old. She had no puppy personality traits at the time at all so she was fully mature. I can't imagine that she was over 3 years old though....they listed her as 3-4 yrs old so we call her birthday Jan 1, 1998 assuming she was about 2 1/2 yrs old. That is the only problem I have with rescues, when push comes to shove you have no idea of their true age or their medical history or family medical history. It makes it so hard at the end just not knowing how good their breeding was and what horrible thing can be right around the corner. 

Any other natural products anyone knows of that may help?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry.







Here are some additional options: http://www.caninecancer.com/holistic.html

We also have a thread at the top of the health section on cancer and it has tons of resources. With a tumor growing that quickly though you definitely need to find something that will shrink it. I've got two right now who are ill so I totally understand.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

YES! Great news! By the time we get to the vet Ruby's lump was down to the size of a golf ball! Now the vet things I am a freak since I said it was huge!







Well they aspirated it and saw nothing but fatty cells! Non cancerous and nothing but a fatty tumor. I am so happy I could cry I have been so stressed. The vet thinks that with the humidity yesterday it had swelled up and was pressing on a nerve causing the limping....and the shear size it had reached had to be irritating. She is in a great mood and prancing around now because she got to go for a ride and the boys didn't.







She is going to act like her royal highness for a day or two now!







Thank you everyone for the prayers, I truly believe they helped.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update that is great news.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

YAY for Ruby T!!! I'll bet you're so relieved!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Good news!


----------

